# 无法通过锐捷认证

## struggleforgentoo

 :Sad: 

大家好，谁能帮帮我呀，我自己读了gentoo安装文档后就开始安装了，我用了一个星期的时间才把它给弄好，为了把它装好这个星期我逃了很多课，况且我们下周就要考试了，我把时间都花在装gentoo上了，考试不知道能不能过呀，既然我是以考试的代价来玩gentoo的，我不想因为它联不上网就放弃它了，我们学校用的是锐捷，这该死的锐捷，让我折腾了三四天我也没有把它给弄好，我也试了很多锐捷客户端就是不能成认证，像myxrgsu,xsupplicant,xrgsu,mentohust,我都用过都不行，难道是我没有配置好还是其他的，我已经被它搞的难受死了，我不想因为一个锐捷就放弃学习linux，谁在gentoo下通过了锐捷认证，希望能帮我这个新手一下呀，感激不尽呀

----------

## Shining Arcanine

http://code.google.com/p/mentohust/

Duìbùqǐ. Wǒ jīntiān zài zhōng guó dàn wǒ bú huì shuō pǔtōnghuà. Wǒ shì měiguórén.

```
su -

wget http://mentohust.googlecode.com/files/mentohust-0.3.1.tar.gz

tar -xvzf mentohust-0.3.1.tar.gz

cd mentohust-0.3.1/

./configure

make install
```

```
#!/bin/bash

STATIC_IP=192.168.1.100

GATEWAY=192.168.1.1

NET=192.168.1.0

NETMASK=255.255.255.0

DNS=( "8.8.8.8" "8.8.4.4" )

USERNAME=username

PASSWORD=password

INTERFACE=eth0

resolv=""

for i in "${DNS[@]}"; do resolv="${resolv}nameserver ${i}\n"; done;

ifconfig eth0 down

ifconfig eth0 up $STATIC_IP

route del -net $NET netmask $NETMASK dev $INTERFACE

route add default dev $INTERFACE

route add default gw $GATEWAY dev $INTERFACE

mentohust -b3 -u$USERNAME -p$PASSWORD -w -n $INTERFACE

echo -e $resolv > /etc/resolv.conf
```

```
mentohust -k

ifconfig eth0 down
```

----------

## struggleforgentoo

Thanks very much,and I will have a try.

You are very friendly.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

Let me know how it works.

If you have trouble, I can provide additional instructions. I do not know much Chinese, but I will do my best to help you.

----------

## struggleforgentoo

Thanks a lot.I have pasted my question that I meet on this page.

When I use the command "mentohust" in the terminal,it aiways gets the same result.

The result is below  when I use the command "mentohust" in the terminal.

GLib-GIO:ERROR:gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)

What can I do to resolve the question that I meet.

Thanks a lot.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *struggleforgentoo wrote:*   

> Thanks a lot.I have pasted my question that I meet on this page.
> 
> When I use the command "mentohust" in the terminal,it aiways gets the same result.
> 
> The result is below  when I use the command "mentohust" in the terminal.
> ...

 

I apologize for not responding sooner. I have been travelling without internet access.

As for fixing this, try starting dbus before running mentohust. /etc/init.d/dbus start

If this fixes it, you can set dbus to start with the system. rc-update add dbus default

----------

## struggleforgentoo

yes, I have set dbus to start with the system. rc-update add dbus default.

But I still get the same result.

The version of ruijie our school uses is 4.1, and it can work well in windows 7.

I have searched a lot  clients for ruijie in the internet, but no one is suitable for my gentoo operation system.

Don't have other methods to resolve the question I meet?

Thanks a lot.

----------

## Shining Arcanine

 *struggleforgentoo wrote:*   

> yes, I have set dbus to start with the system. rc-update add dbus default.
> 
> But I still get the same result.
> 
> The version of ruijie our school uses is 4.1, and it can work well in windows 7.
> ...

 

Are you using Gentoo stable? The issue could be because your version of dbus is too old. I use Gentoo's testing tree, specifically ~amd64.

By the way, this should just work. If something being old in Gentoo stable isn't the cause of this, I don't know why you are having this issue. When I have free time, I might try writing an ebuild, which should make installing mentohust easier to do. It isn't much of a solution, but I suggest filing bug reports with Gentoo and Mentohust. One for getting an ebuild into Gentoo and another for getting the dbus issue fixed.

----------

## struggleforgentoo

Thanks a lot.

I expect your success.

----------

## gj313

我在linux下一直用的newstar连接上网的，在 ubuntu、archlinux、gentoo下都可以用，你可以搜索一下试试

----------

## struggleforgentoo

 *gj313 wrote:*   

> 我在linux下一直用的newstar连接上网的，在 ubuntu、archlinux、gentoo下都可以用，你可以搜索一下试试

 

好的，我试试，谢谢

我已经试了，不行的，出错信息是版本太低

----------

## panjinan

请教楼主，我也是刚装了gentoo，安装了源码包的mentohust，但是提示我libpcap，和另外一个包没安装，我emerge安装后，还是提示这两个包没支持，，，你有遇到过这个问题吗？如何解决?

----------

## struggleforgentoo

 *panjinan wrote:*   

> 请教楼主，我也是刚装了gentoo，安装了源码包的mentohust，但是提示我libpcap，和另外一个包没安装，我emerge安装后，还是提示这两个包没支持，，，你有遇到过这个问题吗？如何解决?

 

对不起，我没有遇到你这样的问题

----------

## panjinan

 *struggleforgentoo wrote:*   

>  *panjinan wrote:*   请教楼主，我也是刚装了gentoo，安装了源码包的mentohust，但是提示我libpcap，和另外一个包没安装，我emerge安装后，还是提示这两个包没支持，，，你有遇到过这个问题吗？如何解决? 
> 
> 对不起，我没有遇到你这样的问题

 

那请问你安装到这个步骤的时候，选择哪个呢？

代码 2.2: 验证系统profile

# eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

 [1]   default/linux/x86/10.0 *

 [2]   default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop

 [3]   default/linux/x86/10.0/server

我选择的是第一个，你呢？我想这个会不会有影响

----------

## struggleforgentoo

 *panjinan wrote:*   

>  *struggleforgentoo wrote:*    *panjinan wrote:*   请教楼主，我也是刚装了gentoo，安装了源码包的mentohust，但是提示我libpcap，和另外一个包没安装，我emerge安装后，还是提示这两个包没支持，，，你有遇到过这个问题吗？如何解决? 
> 
> 对不起，我没有遇到你这样的问题 
> 
> 那请问你安装到这个步骤的时候，选择哪个呢？
> ...

 

因为我装的是桌面版的所以我选的是第二个，选第一个也行的，如果你装的是桌面版的最好选第二个

----------

## dongfanglu

我这里可以用mentohust上网，要装一个libcap 直接从ubuntu 64位里拷贝相关的文件到gentoo里就能上网

----------

## struggleforgentoo

 *dongfanglu wrote:*   

> 我这里可以用mentohust上网，要装一个libcap 直接从ubuntu 64位里拷贝相关的文件到gentoo里就能上网

 

谢谢，我已经弄好了

----------

## QTTg

我也遇到了这样的问题，谢谢你们哦~问题可以解决了~

----------

## ljy520zhiyong

请问你是怎样解决的？

----------

